# S3 Performance Package vs Not?



## zznalg (Feb 19, 2006)

Could anybody comment on how the S3 drives with vs without the Performance Package? 
Is there less road noise without? 
Are the seats the same? 
How is the ride stiffness/comfort without? Does it strike a good balance? 
I've driven the S3 with the PP. The dealer doesn't yet have one without in stock. 
Thanks very much!


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I don't know what's in the performance package in your region. Mag ride is definitely worth the money if you go with the 19" wheels, I find dynamic a bit too stiff for everyday driving. Super sports seats? No brainer, I got compliments from everybody and some of them also noticed the nicer nappa leather. I like them every time I sit in it.


----------



## zznalg (Feb 19, 2006)

Is the leather and are the seats different with the Performance Package? I'm in the U.S.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

It looks like performance pack in the states is the 19" wheels with magride, it has nothing to do with the seats. Super Sport Seats package is separate.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

For an S3, definitely go with magnetic ride. The standard S3 and A3 Sline suspensions are way too harsh (for my old back at least).


----------



## zznalg (Feb 19, 2006)

lilmira said:


> I don't know what's in the performance package in your region. Mag ride is definitely worth the money if you go with the 19" wheels, I find dynamic a bit too stiff for everyday driving. Super sports seats? No brainer, I got compliments from everybody and some of them also noticed the nicer nappa leather. I like them every time I sit in it.





VWNCC said:


> For an S3, definitely go with magnetic ride. The standard S3 and A3 Sline suspensions are way too harsh (for my old back at least).


I've read that Mag ride in the comfort setting is softer than the non-Mag. I've also read that the non-Mag is softer, perhaps due to the smaller wheels. 

Has anybody driven both?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

zznalg said:


> I've read that Mag ride is softer than the non-Mag in the comfort setting. I've also read that the non-Mag is softer, perhaps due to the smaller wheels.
> 
> Has anybody driven both?


Mag in comfort is softer than the standard S3 suspension.

Mag in dynamic is harsher than the standard S3 suspension.

That's why you have read both.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey VWNCC, I have a A3, a P+ model. 

I have the Sports package, i.e. 3-spoke steer wheel with paddle shifters, Drive Select, Sport Seats, and Sport Suspension. 

Where does my suspension rank at compared to A3 (Prestige) S-line suspension, and the S3 standard suspension and S3's super sport suspension?


I'm curious to know just how many suspension varieties did Audi make for the A3 family?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Mag in comfort is softer than the standard S3 suspension.
> 
> Mag in dynamic is harsher than the standard S3 suspension.
> 
> That's why you have read both.


Somewhere in one of these threads, I've given my detailed review of non-magride vs magride (based on 20 minute test drives of each, not long-term tests). And yes, comfort-mode magride is softer than the standard S3 suspension, and dynamic is much harsher. (However, now I've also driven a DCC Golf R, and the way the adjustment changes the feel is entirely different on the Golf's valve-based adjustment compared to the S3's magnetic fluid adjustment).


----------



## zznalg (Feb 19, 2006)

araemo said:


> Somewhere in one of these threads, I've given my detailed review of non-magride vs magride (based on 20 minute test drives of each, not long-term tests). And yes, comfort-mode magride is softer than the standard S3 suspension, and dynamic is much harsher. (However, now I've also driven a DCC Golf R, and the way the adjustment changes the feel is entirely different on the Golf's valve-based adjustment compared to the S3's magnetic fluid adjustment).


Thanks! In what way do the Audi and VW systems feel different? Do you have a preference?


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> Hey VWNCC, I have a A3, a P+ model.
> 
> I have the Sports package, i.e. 3-spoke steer wheel with paddle shifters, Drive Select, Sport Seats, and Sport Suspension.
> 
> ...



In Europe, the A3 has 3 levels of suspensions:

1) Standard (dynamic)
2) Sport (lowered by 15mm)
3) S-Line (lowered by 25mm)

I believe the S-line suspension is the same as the standard suspension in the S3.

I believe the US sport suspension is the same as the sport suspension in Europe, i.e. it is not as harsh as the S-line or the S3 standard suspension. The S3 magnetic ride suspension can be adjusted to be as soft as roughly the A3 sport suspension and harsher than the S3 standard suspension.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

zznalg said:


> Thanks! In what way do the Audi and VW systems feel different? Do you have a preference?


I'd have to drive both a lot more to have a preference. The VW system feels like the difference between a harsh suspension and a not so harsh one, and a soft one..

The Audi/GM magride system doesn't feel like anything I've felt on other cars, the damping is so immediate, it feels like it's absorbing the bumps before they can even start rebounding.


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

We live in Metro Detroit , I haven't come across worse roads then here. We test drove an S3 with Magride and 19" wheels. I purposely sought out a bad stretch of road. The car was in " Comfort " mode. The wife and I were amazed at how well the S3 handled the pot holes. In comfort the suspension felt very compliant. We were also amazed at how solid the car seemed, especially over the rough pavement. This will be our first Audi and we were impressed. 

We ordered a 2016 and went with the black optic performance package, SS seats etc. I am thinking it would be much easier/less expensive to change to an 18" wheel/tire rather then trying to add magride, if it could even be added afterward.


----------



## zznalg (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the great comments and info!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Alloy07 said:


> We live in Metro Detroit , I haven't come across worse roads then here. We test drove an S3 with Magride and 19" wheels. I purposely sought out a bad stretch of road. The car was in " Comfort " mode. The wife and I were amazed at how well the S3 handled the pot holes. In comfort the suspension felt very compliant. We were also amazed at how solid the car seemed, especially over the rough pavement. This will be our first Audi and we were impressed.
> 
> We ordered a 2016 and went with the black optic performance package, SS seats etc. I am thinking it would be much easier/less expensive to change to an 18" wheel/tire rather then trying to add magride, if it could even be added afterward.


you sought out pot holes to drive over? Wow that's bold, I caught a flat this year before I changed out my winters to all-season, and now I'm constantly on edge everytime I come across a pot hole out of nowhere. In addition to getting a flat via a pothole, I'm afraid to get a rim bent or knocked out of alignment.


----------



## roblove (Apr 18, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> you sought out pot holes to drive over? Wow that's bold, I caught a flat this year before I changed out my winters to all-season, and now I'm constantly on edge everytime I come across a pot hole out of nowhere. In addition to getting a flat via a pothole, I'm afraid to get a rim bent or knocked out of alignment.


Same thought here. I caught a flat with all-seasons on the 18" wheels in my S3. It was a big hole but I was moving at no more than 20mph.

Low-profile tires just don't do well with potholes.


----------



## steve111b (Jun 2, 2011)

The A3 was originally (Canada anyways) offered with a choice of suspensions if one went for the s line. One could get the standard or the European sport. This choice disappeared after Audi designed a sport suspension for the North American market. So now there is a sport for Europe and a sport for North America. The European sport was deemed too harsh for North America, hence the North American version.

The S3 has the s line (25mm lower) and the optional mag ride. Does the mag ride have the same springs as the standard S3? Anyone know?


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> you sought out pot holes to drive over? Wow that's bold, I caught a flat this year before I changed out my winters to all-season, and now I'm constantly on edge everytime I come across a pot hole out of nowhere. In addition to getting a flat via a pothole, I'm afraid to get a rim bent or knocked out of alignment.


 Living around here your constantly on the lookout for the worse ones LOL ! our Mustang has Goodyear F1's with 255/40/19 front 285/35/19 rear and so far we have been pretty lucky, fingers crossed as I write ! 

I have asked our dealer about the wheel/tire insurance. Have no idea yet what that runs.


----------

